# What is a typical stator winding inductance of electric car?



## istemihan (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi everybody, I am very new to this forum so forgive me if I'm asking something bizarre.

I found this forum on google while I was searching for a typical phase inductance for an electric car motor. 

in this topic, Kenny roughly calculated the phase inductance of a Tesla Motor as 493 nH. I found this value very low and asked about it on quora here.

Someone answered that typical electric car motors have at least hundreds of miliHenries. Is this true? I need a good estimation. 

Have any of you measured an electric car motor inductance?


----------



## okashira (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a tesla motor right here and I have measured the stator inductance to be 0.0000722 H = 72uH

For PI current loop purposes you'll want to use the transient inductance for an ACIM, however, which is much lower.


----------

